

Anger Management: Why the Genius Founders Turned to Couples Therapy - fleaflicker
http://nytimes.com/2015/04/19/fashion/anger-management-why-the-genius-founders-turned-to-couples-therapy.html

======
unknownian
I saw Tom be the awards emcee at Yale's hackathon and I don't really get why
he acts the way he does. It's some persona that makes people hate startup
founders even more than they already do. Add the Yale tag to that and boom
you've got your classic Ivy privilege douchebag. I know people from Ivies
(including my own) and it's really rare for people to act like this. Is he
giving these groups a bad name? I don't know him personally, and he's probably
a fine guy, but it seemed like by the end of the event people were sort of
sick of his antics.

------
sparkzilla
I've been thinking about this article since the first time it came up and now
I think I finally get it. These guys are angling for a reality show.

------
killwhitey
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398237)

